# Garages



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a question about garages in relation to insurance policy's.

Do insurance companies see a brick built garage and a timber garage in the same light?

I ask because my car is stored in a brick built side garage. This is now too small for my needs and I am contemplating a timber garage in the back garden.

Does anyone have any experience with this?

Lee


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's sometimes cheaper if you say it's left on the drive.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

That really wouldn't surprise me to be honest.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

We'd rate them both the same. 

For the record, we prefer Garage > Drive > Steet parking


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Sky Insurance, thank you clarifying that from an official position.


----------

